# S2DT hard drive upgrade?



## unixguy (Oct 6, 2003)

I am looking at getting a 80hr S2DT. 
But I want a bigger hard drive. 
I have an upgraded S2 and want to upgrade the S2DT if I purchase it.

Has anyone done this upgrade?
Is it the same at the regular S2?

Thanks
-unixguy


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, people have upgraded theirs, and the upgrade goes the same.


----------



## unixguy (Oct 6, 2003)

That is what I thought.
But I figured I would check before I moved foward with it.
Should be a fun upgrade  

-unixguy


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

i put duel 300 gig drives in mine......just using the weaknees cd. Just hoping the bracket comes out soon


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

tomm1079 said:


> i put duel 300 gig drives in mine......just using the weaknees cd. Just hoping the bracket comes out soon


Me too! I am putting my upgrade off for a while until a bracket is released. You can get 2 400GB drives cheaper than a single 500GB drive! - Hence my going to wait.


----------



## unixguy (Oct 6, 2003)

Before I used the mfs tools.
Where can I see the weakknees cd ?

And what brand of hard drive did you guys go with?
It has been a while since I have done this upgrade and need a bit of a memory refresh.

-unixguy


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

unixguy said:


> Before I used the mfs tools.
> Where can I see the weakknees cd ?
> 
> And what brand of hard drive did you guys go with?
> ...


For the Weaknees iso go to http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com

As for the brand, you will get a different answer from everyone so I wouldn't put much weight into it. The more important detail is probably the warranty on the drive. For instance I got a 3 year warranty with a OEM Western Digital. As long as its a PATA drive, then it will not matter though. As cheap as drives are becoming, the warranty is becoming less of a big deal to me these days.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

i upgraded my DT to duel drives (2 300 drives)...just left the case open and place them so they do not screw things up until the duel drive brackets come out....


----------



## jaybird13 (Nov 6, 2005)

What swap file size did you guys use for the 300 GB drive?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I went through the Online Step-By-Step and put in exaclty as it said to. 

- 127 (I think thats the part you are asking about)

My upgrade was a 320GB WD HDD.

Worked perfectly fine. 

Used the same EXACT code to upgrade previously - DT upgrade to Seagate 400GB.


----------



## mumpower (Jul 24, 2003)

I used a 500GB Seagate. Outpost.com has been running hard drive specials all over the place. This one wound up being $169. The process is exactly the same and if your TiVo is relatively new, it will go quickly since there aren't many files to copy. The whole process took me less than 90 minutes.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Is there a max size for the drive in a S2DT?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> Is there a max size for the drive in a S2DT?


Nope, the 750gb Seagate drive should work just fine (the max drive available at this point), although that Seagate drive is a bit loud for my tastes.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

rainwater said:


> Nope, the 750gb Seagate drive should work just fine (the max drive available at this point), although that Seagate drive is a bit loud for my tastes.


The other two upgrades I did where using the weaknees method with a linux boot disk. Will this one need to be formatted special and with a machine that can recognize the drive size?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Same procedure, no real difference. Make sure you use an LBA48 boot disk. For a large drive also make sure you use -r 4 in the mfsrestore command.


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

Has a dual-drive bracket come out for the DT yet? I see this thread is from awhile back.

AC


----------

